# DVD rejetés



## jpporcher (30 Juin 2014)

Bonjour

  Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi le super drive de mon G5 n'accepte plus certains DVD, alors qu'il prend en charge les CD?
Merci à vous pour éclaircissements.  JPP
Données techniques
- Lecteur optique:  PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-106D
- Mac: Processeur   2 fois 2 GHz PowerPC G5 
- Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2014)

bienvenue

GRAND classique
dizaines de sujets là dessus
les lecteurs internes sont capricieux 
et peuvent manifester des "allergies"
( un lot précis de dvd ,  tel ou tel dvd, cd etc)
et d'autant plus le cas avec des anciennes machines avec OS pas toujours propre ou materiel veillissant

voir archives pour d'éventuels " nettoyages" ( du lecteur physique )  ou tests


----------



## Invité (30 Juin 2014)

Pendant qu'on en trouve encore facilement, trouve toi un bon graveur Ata/Ide !!!


----------



## jpporcher (5 Juillet 2014)

Merci à vous deux pour votre réponse.

A l'attention de Invité. Ayant fouillé le net sur tes conseils, j'ai sélectionné 2 Lecteurs graveurs.
Mais peux-tu m'indiquer s'ils sont compatibles avec mon G5 PPC?

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...-ROM-DVD-Graveurs.html#scroll=prd_information

http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B009ZMV1AW/...de=df0&creative=22822&creativeASIN=B009ZMV1AW

Ne pouvant pas  booter OSX 10.5.4 depuis mon G5, puisqu'il éjecte le DVD, j'ai envisagé une autre possibilité:
Ayant également un G4 PowerPC 867 MHz en OSX 10.4.1 dont le lecteur graveur PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-108 reconnaît mon DVD 10.5.4, voilà mon idée:

Sur le G4, je dés-installe le HD2, je monte le DDI 500 Giga à la place, je boot OSX 10.5.4, puis re-démonte le DDI 500, le positionne sur le G5 et installe les applications.
Voilà, dans l'absolu cela devrait fonctionner, mais dans la réalité...
Donc, si tu pouvais m'éclairer, ce serait sympa. T'en remerciant par avance. JPP


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2014)

utilise donc directement ton lecteur de l'autre G4 pour installer l'OS
en mode Target via firewire


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2014)

La solution de Pascal est la plus simple dans l'immédiat si ton G4 si permet.
Pour une solution plus pérenne, le remplacement du graveur s'impose. Perso je prendrais le Pionner. C'est ce que j'utilise au quotidien (mais en externe).
Pis, pour le prix tu ne risque pas grand chose !!! :rateau:


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> utilise donc directement ton lecteur de l'autre G4 pour installer l'OS
> en mode Target via firewire


Ou bien, si ton intention est bellle et bien de réinstaller ton OS sur ton G5,avec ton G4 tu crées une clefs bootable de ton OS 10.5, tu bootes ton G5 sur cette clef et tu réinstalles ou tu fais ton harware test ou je sais pas quoi encore.
C'est ainsi que j'ai réinstallé mon Tiger sur un MacBook dont le lecteur ne refusait QUE mes DVD d'install, le fourbe. Je précise qu'après la réinstal, le malotru refusait toujours mes DVD d'install. Il mérite que je le remplace mais je préfère l'ignorer.


----------



## jpporcher (5 Juillet 2014)

Je pencherai pour l'achat d'un câble Firewire dans un premier temps.
Ayant parcouru des sites vendeurs de câbles, j'avoue ne pas y comprendre grd chose.
Normalement, il faudrait que les 2 fiches Firewire soient identiques, je pense, mais çà n'a pas l'air d'être le cas. Ensuite il y a un nombre de broches qui diffèrent suivant les modèles.
N'étant pas féru d'informatique, j'avoue être largué.
Donc si quelqu'un à une référence de câble compatible entre G4 et G5, je suis preneur.
En tous cas merci à vous pour vos infos. JPP


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2014)

jpporcher a dit:


> Je pencherai pour l'achat d'un câble Firewire dans un premier temps.
> Ayant parcouru des sites vendeurs de câbles, j'avoue ne pas y comprendre grd chose.
> Normalement, il faudrait que les 2 fiches Firewire soient identiques, je pense, mais çà n'a pas l'air d'être le cas. Ensuite il y a un nombre de broches qui diffèrent suivant les modèles.
> N'étant pas féru d'informatique, j'avoue être largué.
> ...



il existe divers cables firewire
en gros 400- 400 ; 800- 800 et...400 -800

400 etant un type de firewire ( débit 400 Mb/s)
800 etant un type de firewire ( débit 800 Mb/s)

les 800 apparurent que dans un second temps
edit
(et les prises en sont differentes)

 comme t'as un G5 et un G4
c'est 400-400 qu'il faudra

d'ailleurs tu as l'info dans tes machines ( A propos de ce mac et fouiner le "plus dinfo", ce sera indiqué)

-
exemple en classique ( ici  très long)
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/1163/cable-firewire-66-unibrain-45-m.html

ou même en retractable
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3119/cable-retractable-firewire-2-prises-firewire-6-broches.html


----------



## jpporcher (5 Juillet 2014)

A Pascal

  Merci infiniment pour cette info technique et précise.
Je vais commander le très long, car les 2 Mac sont distants de 3m.
Une fois l'opération effectuée, je vous tiendrai informés.
En tous cas, merci à vous tous pour votre aide. JPP


----------



## jpporcher (12 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à vous
Ayant enfin reçu le cable firewire, je me suis attelé à linstallation.
Jai donc relié le G4 la source au G5 la cible comme indiqué sur un site. Les 2 ordinateurs étant éteints.
Jai démarré le G5 cible, la touche T enfoncée jusquà lapparition du logo Firewire
Jai alors allumé le G4 source dans lequel se trouvait le DVD Léopard 10.5.8 avec la touche C enfoncée jusquà apparition de  linstallateur.
Je suis donc la marche à suivre jusquau choix des disques : Là, surprise, napparaissent que les 2 DD du G4. Aucune trace du DD du G5
Parallèlement, ayant acheté un lecteur graveur DVD et CD externe,,jai donc inséré le DVD dinstallation, et démarré le G5 touche C enfoncée jusquà lapparition de lécran gris. 
Ensuite le DVD dinstallation souvre  avec licône Installation Mac OS 10, le pack DVD et CD sharing setup, etc Cela ne va pas plus loin.Javoue ne pas capter.
Pour info, le DVD dinstallation est une copie, Mon G5 à 2 DD à présent. Le HD 1 dorigine de 160 Go, et le nouveau DD de 500 Go formaté.Cela à peut-être une influence ? Dois-je démonter le DD dorigine et ne laisser que le vierge ?
Merci à vous . JPP


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

jpporcher a dit:


> Pour info, le DVD dinstallation est une copie,


hummmmmm????
:mouais:

et cette "copie" elle fut testée?


----------



## jpporcher (12 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour Pascal

  Oui la copie  été testée, la personne après gravure la booté pour vérifier.
C'était OK.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

soit le firewire et mode target fut mal fait
soit y a un souci avec ce dvd ( ou lecteur)

et bien entendu on présume que ce dvd correspond bien à OS pour ce G5
et que c'est pas une copie d'install pour un autre mac


----------



## jpporcher (12 Juillet 2014)

A Pascal
Bon, je vais faire à nouveau ''Installer un Mac avec un autre Mac par liaison Firewire'', et parallèlement contacter la personne, afin de savoir s'il s'agit d'une copie verrouillée ou pas.
Je vous tiens informé.
Merci et bien à vous. JPP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------

A Pascal

 Par 3 fois j'ai essayé le cible tarjet.
Le programme d'installation s'ouvre, j'ai donc clické sur installer après avoir choisi le disque Firewire.
L'installation s'effectue jusqu'à ce qu'une fenêtre s'ouvre indiquant que l'installation a échouée, le programme ne prend pas le "base systems". Et me conseille de contacter l'éditeur.
C'est donc la copie de OSX qui n'est pas bonne.
Comment trouver un Léopard 10.5 qui soit compatible avec tous les PowerPC ?
Ayant fait plusieurs sites, on ne trouve que des OSX dédiés à la machine.
Merci tout de même. JPP


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

en theorie on installe avec les dvd Apple originaux ( GRIS) liés à la machine ou OS ulterieurs achetés pour cette machine le tout en théorie fourni à l'achat même d'occaze
(ou à la rigueur via  duplicata de sauvegarde.... pour sa propre machine)

evidemment avec les anciens macs il arrive que des "originaux" manquent lors d'achat d'occaze et  là soit on fait systeme D soit on ratisse les sites de vente
( ces cd dvd peuvent atteindre des prix forts car certains deviennent de facto  des pieces de musées)

le reste tient du domaine 
je bidouille du coté obscur du """"brikolage""" pas net
 et ce n'est pas traité sur ce forum


----------



## jpporcher (12 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour toutes ces infos utiles.
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire et vous tiendrai informé.
Merci encore. JPP


----------

